# VZ hochskillen motivation >.<



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Hey, weiß jemand wie man sich selber motivieren kann damit man den scheiss beruf auf 450 bekommt? 
Ich häng bei 258 und ich hab ehrlich kb mehr ich glaub ich bin zu faul für die ganze geschichte >.<
Brauch umbedingt was motivierends soll pack ich des net xD
ich hab au kp wo ich mats herbekomm >.<
mfg


----------



## RedShirt (25. März 2010)

> ich hab au kp wo ich mats herbekomm >.<



AH
Inis
Quests

.... PVP taugt jetzt weniger.



> Ich häng bei 258 und ich hab ehrlich kb mehr ich glaub ich bin zu faul für die ganze geschichte >.<



Drillsergeant Anders:

"DU WIRST JETZT SOFORT RUNTERGEHN UND 10 ITEMS DISSEN! HOP HOP! WENN IN 5 MINUTEN KEIN TRAUMSTAUB IN DEN TASCHEN IST, GEHTS FÜNFMAL DURCH NAGRAND.... GEHEND!!!"

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

In jeder Random-Ini auf alles Need rollen und sich die Mats "klauen"
Bei lukrativer Spielweise im /2 pro Stunde 300g machen
Ring-Verzauberung (2x23 SP / 2x30 Stamina)
Eine Horde von Arschkriechern als Freunde haben die Dich 2 mal am Tag mit "Kannste Mungoooo Kwaken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" anschreiben
Das Geld lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (26. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> In jeder Random-Ini auf alles Need rollen und sich die Mats "klauen"
> Bei lukrativer Spielweise im /2 pro Stunde 300g machen
> Ring-Verzauberung (2x23 SP / 2x30 Stamina)
> Eine Horde von Arschkriechern als Freunde haben die Dich 2 mal am Tag mit "Kannste Mungoooo Kwaken?
> ...



Ok du hast mich Motviert! xD


----------



## TheDoggy (26. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> In jeder Random-Ini auf alles Need rollen und sich die Mats "klauen"


Wird dich sicher überall super beliebt machen...

@TE: Geh Inis via Randomsuche, da gibts Mats in Massen. Ich musste mit meinem Twink Großteil der Mats ins AH stellen, weil ich zuviel hatte...


----------



## Skalpi (26. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht welche Klasse in welchem Level Du hast, aber ich bin seinerzeit mit 60 in die kleinen 40er Inis und mit 70 dann auch BRT etc.
Die sind dann Solo kein Problem mehr und bringen massig Items zum Dissen bei relativ geringem Zeitaufwand.

Die Nordend VZ-Mats bekommst beim Markenfarmen in den RND-Heros automatisch in Massen rein.

Skalpi


----------



## taliebun (25. August 2010)

und, wie weit bist du? Als ich den Thread das erste mal gelesen hatte war ich etwas weiter als Du bei 300 knapp und jetzt 410... ist garnicht sooooo schlimm wie alle sagen finde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (5. September 2010)

Du kannst es auch mit anderen Berufen skillen verbinden.
Du machst items und entzauberst sie dann (wenn du sie nicht brauchst.)
Habe damit gut gold gemacht als ich juwe und schneiderei (mit twinks) geskillt hab.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,
also da ich gerade VZ mit meinem Twink skille (derzeit 354), kann ich dir sicherlich ein paar nützliche Tipps geben. Am Einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn du als Zweitberuf einen Crafting-Beruf wie Lederverarbeitung, Schmiedekunst oder Schneiderei ausübst. Allerdings müsstest du dabei bedenken, dass du dafür wiederum Mats brauchst. Schneiderei-Mats kann man sich einfach ergrinden. Rohstoffe - für Lederverarbeitung und Schmiedekunst - müssten im AH gekauft oder via Twink gegathered werden. Bei mir übernimmt das Kürschnern beispielsweise ein weiterer Twink. Die Idee mit dem Dungeonfinder ist nicht schlecht - ich habe selbst etliche Dungeon-Items abgestaubt. Und es wird dir auch keiner böse sein, wenn du in deiner /p fragst, ob du die grünen, blauen Items haben könntest um deine Berufe zu skillen - vorausgesetzt sie braucht kein anderer. Ansonsten denke ich, dass VZ ein echt guter Beruf ist, da man sein altes Gear immer wieder verwenden kann - auch wenn nur in Form von Staub und Splittern.

Grüße,
Deathloc


----------



## Martok (19. Oktober 2010)

verzaubern ist meiner meinung nach einer der sinnvollsten berufe,

weil wenn man in instanzen geht hat die ganze gruppe was davon!


wenn ich mit meinem twink unter wegs bin in intanzen (dudu mit bb+juwe) regt es mich immer auf wenn kein VZ dabei ist.


----------

